
You Don't Have to Be Good at Math to Learn to Code - skilled
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/09/you-dont-have-to-be-good-at-math-to-learn-to-code/403342/
======
yowza
Absolutely. I can only count to 1.

